# Another ID Request - Pal Tricycle



## ballooney (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

I'm just looking for any information on this trike regarding the company 'Pal'? What year or range of years this might be from?  Where I could get another rear tire or wheel?

I picked this up off ebay for my son about 4 years ago and since it's been ridden quite a bit, the back tire split in half.  It still rides OK for the most part but would like to fix it as my son has another 6 months or so before he's just too big and not interested in it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 9, 2011)

My closest guess for age would be mid-1940s to early 1950s. What size rear tire do you need? I have some NOS trike tires I could sell and might have one in your size.

Dave


----------



## ballooney (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Dave.  Tire size is 10x1.75.  I'll send a pm as well.


----------

